# Transcontinental Lead Batteries 225Ah for $89?



## Muju (Jan 25, 2008)

This battery was brought up in another thread. I did a search but could not find any other info on the forum about this company or this battery in particular. The specs and price seem a bit too good to be true. Anyone have any experience with Transcontinental Batteries?

http://www.batterygiant.com/Product/31DCM

After some searching, this was the only other link I could fine with info about them.

http://www.energyprod.com/automotive_trans_batteries.html

144V pack for 1079.4 with 20 dollar shipping seems amazing but I don't even know if these are flooded, sealed, AGM or what?


----------



## rmay635703 (Oct 23, 2008)

Hmm, too bad I can't go pick one up at the local battery mart, anyway I think battery prices (at least lead) should drop by about one half to one third into the 1990's price area because lead is down under 5 cents a pound now.

I too would be interested to see if anyone has tested them, it is likely though that they are overrated but you never know till you try I guess.

After looking that battery is very compact and energy dense, it has the same capacity as a 6v battery of the same dimensions, either
1. Unreliable
2. Lying
3. New technology

Someone here will have to buy and test one as I am drooling enough to buy one if its true.

Good Luck
Ryan


----------



## Zemmo (Sep 13, 2007)

I just got off the phone with them. They verified that it is an SLI battery that is 12 volts and 225 Ah reserve capacity. They said the shipping weight is 62 lbs. The price is right on the website but the calculation for shipping is off. He said to ship the batteries would be a couple hundred dollars. But even still $1080 for a 144 Volt pack plus 300 in shipping. Thats still only $1380. A Trojan T-125 is $140 here in TX and a 144 Volt pack of that would cost you $3360.

But it does sound too good to be true. How can it have 225 Ah and only weight in at 62 lbs? The Trojan T-125 battery is 240 Ah and weights in at 66 lbs and it is only 6 volts. Something has to be off but I didn't know how to ask the guy to verify.


----------



## TheSGC (Nov 15, 2007)

Maybe is supposed to be 225 Minutes Reserve Capacity? I have NEVER heard anyone use Ah as "reserve capacity" so maybe that's the problem. Ah = weight, and my 12 Volt 125 Ah, 210 Minute Reserve Capacity weighs 65 Lbs, so I don't believe this battery is 225 Ah, but really 225 Minute Reserve. Probably a Trojan SCS225 clone battery.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Zemmo said:


> They verified that it is an SLI battery that is 12 volts


Hey guys,

SLI stands for Starting, Lighting and Ignition. Like in a standard car battery. Not what you'd want for an EV.

I in fact have used these. But, sorry to say, don't have any good data. I simply installed 4 of them in an industrial vehicle. Quite a while ago. Ran a few tests and then it went into storage. I remember trying to find out about the battery and nothing came up on the web. I think I was disappointed in the performance, but can't be sure. Maybe I'll run across my notes from back then. Otherwise, I'd be real careful about buying these things. Before you get a whole set, buy one or two and cycle them a bunch.

Regards,

major


----------



## Zemmo (Sep 13, 2007)

These batteries are Deep Cycle batteries. I believe they were just referring to the posts when they called it an SLI. It has the round terminal posts and the screw type all in one.

I bet TheSGC is correct about the minutes. I did catch them saying it was the Reserve Minutes. So I be thats where the answer is, they are referring to the Reserve Minutes as Ah.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Zemmo said:


> These batteries are Deep Cycle batteries.


Yeah, Zemmo,

I know they say that, but I don't believe everything I read. I think my experience with them was far less than satisfactory. I'll see if I can confirm when I get home tonight and check my notes.

Does anyone know what "Transcontinental" is? An importer? A brand name manufactured by ?? An actual battery manufacturer? I could find nothing about them. I think the battery only had a phone number on it which didn't work.

I am not saying for sure these are bad, just that I have actually had 4 of them, and IIRC, was not pleased.

Buyer beware.

major


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

major said:


> Does anyone know what "Transcontinental" is? An importer? A brand name manufactured by ?? An actual battery manufacturer?


Guess I'll answer my own question. Google turned up very little. But I did find this.



> Energy Products maintains a large inventory of all top quality batteries from today’s leading manufacturers and markets them under our own Transcontinental label.


Still doesn't tell me much.

major


----------



## TheSGC (Nov 15, 2007)

major said:


> Guess I'll answer my own question. Google turned up very little. But I did find this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I still bet it's a rebadged Trojan SCS225, though cheaper. It make sense since the specs seem to fit and the whole "inventory of leading manufacturers" thing works too.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Muju said:


> Anyone have any experience with Transcontinental Batteries?


Hi Muju,

I found my notes. Back about 2 years ago I tested four Transcontinental Marine/RV "Deep Cycle" 24 DCM 140RC batteries because they seemed to be crapping out early on a 48 volt utility truck. I did not buy these. They were already installed. Maybe a year old or so. But few cycles. Probably 30 or so.

First, I could find not rating info. How many Amp-Hr? So I just tested them. Using a fixed resistor and watch down to 10 volts each. Current at the start of the test was between 52 and 57 A. Quickly settled to about 50A. Duration varied 21 to 30 minutes. And being a fixed resistance discharge, the current tapered off during the test. Kind of an eyeball average, I'd say I had slightly under 50 amps for 25 minutes. Or about 21 Amp-Hr.

I then tested an Embassy EM01074 battery of about the same size on the same resistor. It held over 50 A for 39 minutes and went 46 minutes to 10 volts. Eyeball average looks like 40 Amp-Hr.

Needless to say, I was not impressed with Transcontinental batteries. It is disturbing that I could not find basic rating information, like the capacity, Amp-Hr, for the product.



> I don't even know if these are flooded, sealed, AGM or what?


It was a while ago, but I am pretty sure they are not AGM. And I think they were sealed. Kind of remember attempting to check electrolyte and not being able to get the caps off, like they were flat plastic glued in place.

Batteries like lots of things in life; you get what you pay for. I am no battery expert, but have tested a few thousand of them. I can't say for sure all Transcontinental batteries suck, but I would be real careful about buying a thousand dollars worth. And from other posts, mostly on the EVDL, I have seen warnings that batteries labeled "Marine/RV Deep Cycle" are not true deep cycle batteries, just SLI type beefed up a little.

My 2 coulombs worth,

major


----------



## Muju (Jan 25, 2008)

Major,

Thanks for the info. That is a huge help. Since you seem to be somewhat of an expert on LA bats, I was wondering what your opinion on the Hawker Odyssey and Optima Yellow Tops was? I am looking for a reliable sealed LA battery for my first conversion, but nobody seems to have any rock solid opinions on what to use.

Thanks again!


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Muju said:


> Major,
> I was wondering what your opinion on the Hawker Odyssey and Optima Yellow Tops was? I am looking for a reliable sealed LA battery for my first conversion, but nobody seems to have any rock solid opinions on what to use.


Hey Muju,

Those are probably the best out there, IMO. I am currently testing some Genesis batteries for a client. But seeing as how he is paying me to do so, I don't think I should post results to the world for free. But I was impressed with the information provided for the Genesis product. Like discharge curves. And so far they look good on the test stand.

I do have personal experience with Hawkers, which I think are basically like older Odyssey or Genesis brand batteries. I used 4 of them in my old e-tractor. I thought they were great. Lasted about 8 years. Not used a whole lot. And abused somewhat. Maybe 20 to 40 deep cycles a year. Always stored in an unheated barn. Never serviced. Just charged when needed. No balancing or anything like that. Liked those a bunch. But they were a bit pricey.

I'd say over 90% of my battery tests were on Optimas. The Red-Tops. Which are the SLI. The Yellow-Tops are the deep cycle version. I have tested only a few of those. All those Red-Tops were used in a competition EV where power density was the prime importance. So we suffered on cycle life. I thought the Optima batteries were very good. The best we could find. Better than the Hawkers at the time. This was over a 10 year period ending about 5 years ago.

Even being the best battery we could find, Optimas still had a fall out rate. So we tested each new battery as it came in the door. About a 2% fall out. Then we'd test every battery once or twice a year. Continued fall out (low energy) on the usual bell shaped curve. But what you'd expect deep cycling SLI batteries. And the usual occasional in service failure, again kind of expected when you abuse them, like sustained 700 amp draws.

Overall experience with the Optima product was favorable. But I have heard that people have had some quality issues with Optima since Johnson Controls acquired them.

Hope that helps.

major


----------



## Muju (Jan 25, 2008)

major said:


> Hey Muju,
> 
> Those are probably the best out there, IMO. I am currently testing some Genesis batteries for a client. But seeing as how he is paying me to do so, I don't think I should post results to the world for free. But I was impressed with the information provided for the Genesis product. Like discharge curves. And so far they look good on the test stand.
> 
> ...



That is an enormous help. Looks like I am back to deciding between those two for my conversion (need to get this nailed down because I am just about to start the battery racks). When I saw the Transcontinentals I though there may be a third battery in the running, but I think I am going to go with either the Hawkers or Optimas.

Thanks again!


----------



## idoco (Nov 19, 2008)

Don't know anything about Transcontinental. But I just bought US Battery 2200XC, deep cycle, flooded lead acid batteries for $89 each plus core charge. Shipping was free since I drove the half hour to the local battery dealer.

You should check at the US Battery web site to find a local dealer near you.

Idoco


----------



## fishguts (Dec 19, 2008)

idoco said:


> Don't know anything about Transcontinental. But I just bought US Battery 2200XC, deep cycle, flooded lead acid batteries for $89 each plus core charge. Shipping was free since I drove the half hour to the local battery dealer.
> 
> You should check at the US Battery web site to find a local dealer near you.
> 
> Idoco



Kinda apples and oranges, though ... the Trans. battery is a 12-volt and I believe US Battery 2200XC is 6-volt. the US Battery 12vxc is 12-volt but costs twice as much - $189.


----------



## fishguts (Dec 19, 2008)

OK ... so let's say they are re-branded Trojan SCS225's, or at least the specs make it sound like they could be ... still ... they're 1/3 the price of the Trojan's.

For people working on the cheap like me, it appears they may be good for that first pack of batteries to get things going. Even if they are actually 105ah and 225 reserve minutes (instead of the advertised 225ah), $89.95 still sounds like a really good price. Is there anything else in the poor-house of battery options that is comparable to this?


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

fishguts said:


> still ... they're 1/3 the price of the Trojan's.


Hey fishguts,

Did you ask yourself why? Read my prior posts in this thread. If you get 1/10th the battery for 1/3rd the price, it isn't such a good deal. Been a few years since my experience. Maybe they aren't that bad, but maybe they are.

It is a disservice to beginner EVers to lead them to an inferior battery. They will surely be discouraged by poor performance, range and life. 

Regards,

major


----------



## fishguts (Dec 19, 2008)

major said:


> Hey fishguts,
> 
> Did you ask yourself why? Read my prior posts in this thread. If you get 1/10th the battery for 1/3rd the price, it isn't such a good deal. Been a few years since my experience. Maybe they aren't that bad, but maybe they are.
> 
> ...


 
I do appreciate your expertise on the matter (and that of others on the forum), which is why I'm here.

Yes, I do wonder why they are 1/3 the price of Trojan batteries with the same specs. It's fair to assume they must be of inferior quality. Still, one has to wonder just how crappy they really are. 

Looking at this thing from the bottom up: 7 Transontinentals cost $629.65 (not counting shipping) and the Trojans $1953.00 (not counting shipping). It at least makes one wonder just how bad the cheaper batteries are and conversely, if the Trojans are truly three times better.

Just scratchin' my noggin here.

Of course, the Trojans being more in the supply line than the Transcontinentals I might save on shipping buying them at a local supplier ... but then, I probably won't be getting them for the $279 sale price I found on the Internet, either.


----------



## TheSGC (Nov 15, 2007)

fishguts said:


> I do appreciate your expertise on the matter (and that of others on the forum), which is why I'm here.
> 
> Yes, I do wonder why they are 1/3 the price of Trojan batteries with the same specs. It's fair to assume they must be of inferior quality. Still, one has to wonder just how crappy they really are.
> 
> ...


Contact EV of America for prices on Trojan batteries. They are excellent. A Trojan 30XHS 130 Ah 225 RC (a version of the SCS225) is $145 through them according to the catalog I have from EV of America. Online sites WAAYYY over price batteries, and I would never buy one online.


----------



## fishguts (Dec 19, 2008)

TheSGC said:


> Contact EV of America for prices on Trojan batteries. They are excellent. A Trojan 30XHS 130 Ah 225 RC (a version of the SCS225) is $145 through them according to the catalog I have from EV of America. Online sites WAAYYY over price batteries, and I would never buy one online.


 
Thank you - I so appreciate the info.

So now we're not even talking twice the price and that changes everything. Trojans are looking much better in this case.


----------



## fishguts (Dec 19, 2008)

TheSGC said:


> Contact EV of America for prices on Trojan batteries. They are excellent. A Trojan 30XHS 130 Ah 225 RC (a version of the SCS225) is $145 through them according to the catalog I have from EV of America. Online sites WAAYYY over price batteries, and I would never buy one online.




Current quote on these is $200.


----------



## Bakunin (Oct 6, 2009)

Don't know if anyone is still interested in this, but Transcontinental is manufactured by East Penn/Deka "Applications replaces Group 31DC 31TMX BCI # 31DC Car Quest DCG31DT Crown 31DC36 Deka 7T31 DC31DT Delco DC-31 Exide NG-31 Harris 30XHS MK31DC SCS225 Interstate 31-ECL SRM-29 Motorcraft BH-31DC NAPA 823"

I am guessing that it is a rebadged DC31DT - Flooded Lead/Acid, 105AH, 225 minute reserve at 23A rate. Probably a decent battery. Great deal @ $89.95, though shipping to the west coast is $48.


----------

